# dogs from the hood



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i was out in my yard they were walking by talked and took a few pics
















i like this female..she so sweet^^








pups two houses down
























them pups wouldn't stay still..lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

cute thangs! i love my some puppy-ness *has puppy fever*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you can have mine ^^ lol jk


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH...I want a pupppppyyy!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww look at the little white headed red nose! He looks like my Helena only red!


----------

